# My woodworking projects at boatbuilding college.



## HopefulHunter (Oct 15, 2011)

Hey guys! Noticed this subforum was a bit bare and that Hrawk has been pushing to get it padded out a bit, so I decided to snap some photos of my projects at college.

I've uploaded my router table photos to Hrawk's thread, "Cheap and nasty router table" and won't bother posting them twice









These aren't all of the things i've made, just the ones i had time to photograph today! So here goes.

First of all, my oilstone box. An oilstone is a must have for anyone really interested in good woodwork (Or a whetstone!). You use it to keep your tools sharp and also flat on the back of the cutting edge to ensure you get a proper cutting edge! I use a barber's strop with mine to bring my chisels and plane irons to a perfectly honed edge, I've shaved off skin by accident when testing the edge of these things, and you can take shavings off the back off your fingernail with them.

I digress, basically, oil stone = carpenter's best friend. Therefore, you want to keep it safe.


























This box was made 3 months ago, it has seen a lot of drops, scrapes and scratches since, I also used it a couple of times when my mallet was out of reach..........
It is made from a solid plank of walnut, the plank was cut in half across the length, and one half placed on top of the other. I then planed both sides perfectly flat to each other. You know when they are both perfectly flat because you can clap them together, and the air cushion caused between the two surfaces dissipates the impact energy, and it doesn't make a sound!
After the sides were done correctly, i marked up for the stone, and used (razor sharp!) chisels and a router plane (The thing used before people had powertools!) to cut the inside section in which the stone sits.
The pointed effect on the top of the lid was created by marking it from corner to corner and planing it down to shape. There are parts of this structure in the lid that are only appx. 3 mm deep! This was meant to be an exercise in precision, and as such, the lid fits the base perfectly both ways around, and is still tight enough to be held in place by friction alone when in position.

I think that's about all regarding my oilstone box. I hope you enjoy reading this.

I'll do my next one in the next post!

Eddie.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Very nicely done! I wish I had your talent!


----------



## HopefulHunter (Oct 15, 2011)

Okay, next up is my toolbox. This thing really was a labour of love. It took me approximately 100 hours and still needs another coat of varnish!

There's no way that I'll be using this as a toolbox whilst I am at college here, maybe in 30 years time when i am settled in at a nice quiet boatyard... YEAH RIGHT! Boatyards are noisy places







lol.

Okay, all messing aside, this toolbox is made entirely with hand tools (Even the holes for the screws were done with a hand drill, not a power drill, a hand drill, with a handle you turn! It has Mitred dovetails on the top edge, and regular dovetails the rest of the way down each corner. All of the fittings are brass (A bit tacky for my taste but provided by college and come up fairly nicely.) And all of the wood is Sapele Mahogany. the box is approximately 40cm front to back, 95cm side to side, and 30cm deep.

I think that's enough words, picture time!










My box in the varnish room, one coat of varnish short of completion!








Inside of box taken from above my head pointing down, hence blurry and off center! Didn't mean to upload this one but seeing as I have I'll include it lol!









This is taken inside the box from one side looking along the length of it, the rails are for smaller softwood trays to sit on that can be lifted out the screwholes in the end will hold a handle on (seen below)









Handle as mentioned below, The hole in the side of the handle will have a rope loop spliced through it to make a 'continuous' loop of rope that can be used for carrying the toolbox. (although it weighs enough without any tools in it. No thank you to carrying it when its full of them.)








I didn't realise how blurry this photograph came out (Stupid tiny phone, so easy to wobble!) These are my pride and joy, these dovetails fit each other so well that when i glued them to put them together, the glue expanded the wood slightly (fractions of a mm) And caused the wood to split out the side of the dovetails in a few places, which is why you can see the light patches where i have had to use filler (these will be pencilled over with a soft pencil before varnishing in order to hide them).

So yesh, I could photograph this thing all day, but i didn't have space on my memory stick on my phone, so that's all I got, lucky for you lot.

This has been a really rewarding project and at the end of it I have amazed myself with my abilities with wood all of a sudden. Before I started I would be nervous making a saw cut, Now I can measure a mortice and cut a tenon that will fit it fresh from the sawcut! I feel I may be one step closer to sawdust nirvana.

Thanks guys,

Eddie


----------



## HopefulHunter (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks NK! Not so much talent I feel, mainly sharp tools and patience. Never make big cuts, always nibble away. Slowly approaching that point of perfection. If all you're used to is big cuts, and you miss perfection by a fraction, you'll not be likely to get it with your next, but if small cuts are what you are used to, it feels completely natural to work towards it. (With chisels/ a plane I mean, with a saw, I always cut directly on my line, don't leave any waste on that must be planed/chiselled away.)

Cheers, Eddie.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

nice work, HH! i really like the hand tools approach too. i also just bought a bunch of power tools. So basically, power tools when it's for someone else, Hand tools if it's for me.


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

A treat to see work of this caliber, and done by hand. I'm sure you'll surprise everyone with work you will do on a board cut slingshot.

Al


----------



## HopefulHunter (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks guys









I just love the precision offered by hand tools. The reason we spend 3+ months training with them is that you won't necessarily be able to use a router or a jigsaw when you're pressed up against a bulkhead or under the deck of a boat! It also gives a real sense of achievement however. I'm making a cribbage board for my dad for xmas, and 'cheated' by squaring it all up etc with powertools, and it just doesn't have that same magic for me









Eddie


----------



## slingshooterman (Mar 21, 2011)

Wow! That is some stunning craftmanship!


----------



## Iryman (Feb 12, 2012)

Outstanding workmanship mate! You remind me of my brother-in-law, he is and absolute ace with wood, built most of the furniture in his own house, a lot of it from oregon pine salvaged from and old barn door. my dream to have a well kitted out woodshop in my back yard.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

love the color of the wood.


----------

